# overclocking a E6300



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

i have a e6300 running on a ASROCK Conroe 1333 eSATA2 - 775 but the best i can get out of this cpu is 2.10 ghz . is there any way of unlocking the multiplier on the mb as its stuck at 7 . i can only raise the fsb to 299 :4-dontkno


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

sorry got the mb model wrong its a asrock conroe 1333d-667 and im using 667mhz ram 2 sticks 1gb each :4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the cpu multiplier is locked at its upper end @ 7


you need to raise the FSB more; but to do so you will need faster ram / like CAS-4 DDR2 -PC6400 ram sticks with rated voltages of 2.1 or 2.2 volts


I strongly urge you review some of the "Beginners Guides to Intel Core Duo Overclocking" that can be found with a google search

to get the maximum results from overclocking you have to have top of the line parts capable of such top performance

especially the power supply unit 


let us know how you wish to proceed


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

so if i got this http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....et&_trksid=p284.m183&_trkparms=its=S%2BI%2BSS would that be ok to push it a little further ?:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would stick with a known high quality manufacturer like corsair or crucial or patriot etc

make sure you are getting performance ram sticks that show the specs of Cas4 (4-4-4-12) with volt ratings of 2.1 volts or more DDR2-800 / PC6400

like these

http://cgi.ebay.com/Corsair-XMS-2GB...ryZ14913QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## flipside (Mar 29, 2008)

OK SO IF I JUST GOT THE PC2 6400 800MHZ RAM (CHEAP STUFF) WOULD I STILL GET A HIGHER OVERCLOCK ? BECAUSE AT THE MOMENT WHEN I RUN MEMTEST86 ON MY PC THE RAM IS COMING UP AS DDR2 997MHZ ? SO WOULD I HAVE SOME MORE HEADROOM EVEN WITH THE CHEAP RAM ?:4-dontkno


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant overclock much / if at all; with cheap ram........ because you cant increase the ram voltage without burning the ram sticks :upset:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

I get 3.2GHz with the same CPU with ram (in my sig).


----------

